# Castor Oil Hot Packs helpful?



## 21506 (Feb 4, 2006)

I've been wondering whether hot castor oil packs would help to detox the bowel for those of us whose symptoms are caused by bacterial overgrowth. (In my case, C. difficile and its nasty toxins)Has anyone tried this? I know not to take it internally, but according to many naturopaths, castor oil is not toxic when applied externally, and actually facilitates the exit of the toxins released by overgrowth, and also by die-off during treatment with antimicrobials.I'd really like to hear from anyone who has tried the hot packs.Thanks,Carla


----------

